# Deep Earth Bunkers?



## Nuklhed

Did deep earth bunkers go out of business? I'm just watching their show on netflix. It looks like they filed bankruptcy paperwork just last November.


----------



## MikeyPrepper

Didnt hear anything


----------



## Stayin alive

DOA.

Deep Earth Bunkers, LLC

Court Texas Eastern Bankruptcy CourtCase number 4:13-bk-42702Assets$0 to $50,000Liabilities$0 to $50,000JudgeChapter 7Filed Nov 5, 2013Type voluntaryUpdated Nov 6, 2013Last checked Nov 6, 2013
Creditors


Parties 
Debtor
Deep Earth Bunkers, LLC 
418 Jones, Suite 300 
Lewisville, TX 75057 
DENTON-TX 
Tax ID / EIN: xx-xxx9466

Represented By
Kurt S. Elieson 
512 W. Hickory, Suite 100 
Denton, TX 76206 
940-387-3518 
Fax : 866-546-9247 
Email: [email protected]

U.S. Trustee
US Trustee 
Office of the U.S. Trustee 
110 N. College Ave. 
Suite 300 
Tyler, TX 75702 
(903) 590-1450

Docket 
Nov 5 #1	Chapter 7 Voluntary Petition. Without Schedules, Statements, and all other required documents.Filed by Deep Earth Bunkers, LLC Document Due 11/12/2013. Atty Disclosure Statement due 11/19/2013. Inventory of Property due 11/19/2013. Schedule A due 11/19/2013. Schedule B due 11/19/2013. Schedule C due 11/19/2013. Schedule D due 11/19/2013. Schedule E due 11/19/2013. Schedule F due 11/19/2013. Schedule G due 11/19/2013. Schedule H due 11/19/2013. Schedule I due 11/19/2013. Schedule J due 11/19/2013. Schedules A-J due 11/19/2013. Statement of Financial Affairs due 11/19/2013. Summary of schedules due 11/19/2013. Incomplete Filings due by 11/19/2013.(Elieson, Kurt) (Entered: 11/05/2013)
Nov 5 Receipt of Voluntary Petition (Chapter 7)(13-42702) [misc,volp7a] ( 306.00) filing fee. Receipt number 8022952, amount $ 306.00. (U.S. Treasury) (Entered: 11/05/2013)


----------



## sparkyprep

That sucks. Hate to see someone go down trying to make a living doing what they believe in.


----------



## Smitty901

Hard to see how anyone could make it doing that.
They would have to market to very wealthy people and how many of them would build one.
It would have to be a side line to other work like basements . High end fill in work between normal jobs.
Assets$0 to $50,000Liabilities$0 to $50,000 You have to wonder about it A good work pick work truck can run 30-40 K.


----------



## EastTexasPrepper

They built a nice product unlike many of the others on the market today. There is another company in that area called Rising S Company or Rising S Bunkers that build the same Underground Bunkers made from steel just like Deep Earth Bunkers did.


----------



## EastTexasPrepper

EastTexasPrepper said:


> They built a nice product unlike many of the others on the market today. There is another company in that area called Rising S Company or Rising S Bunkers that build the same Underground Bunkers made from steel just like Deep Earth Bunkers did.


I just found their website. Underground Bunkers & Survival Shelters from Rising S Bunkers


----------



## wesley762

Just not in the price range of the average Joe to afford. a Small elite market is not going to keep you in business.


----------



## PaulS

So, come up with a way to build a "drop-in" shelter that is affordable for the "middle class". You still have a very limited market because most of the middle class wouldn't even know what to do with it.


----------



## warrior4

Deep Earth Bunkers first started doing storm shelters then later expanded into survival shelters. Wider market to be sure, but even a fiberglass storm shelter is still very expensive.


----------

